# Is the Telfair gun incident a "big deal" for the Blazers organization or not?



## sa1177 (Feb 18, 2005)

Just curious on our fanbases take on this issue..is Telfair's gun incident a big deal for the Blazer org. or not? Please take all aspects of that organization into account when voting. 

Imo it's a huge deal because it's a major setback in shedding the hated "jailblazer" image. I would even go so far to predict a decline in ticket sales due to public dissaproval of this incident. 

your votes and thoughts are appreciated.


----------



## sa1177 (Feb 18, 2005)

ack meant to add a poll to this..can a mod help with that when they get a chance?


----------



## Reign (Feb 8, 2006)

Hell yeah it is a big deal... The ticket Sales will go down the team will loose alot of faith in there abilities..

Telfair isn't an old player and to make him do this what a jerk... I think it will cost the team in more than 1 way.


----------



## Tince (Jul 11, 2004)

No


----------



## Xericx (Oct 29, 2004)

As far as the blazers image? yes. Its a big deal. 

Me personally? I'm disappointed that this happened.


----------



## Fork (Jan 2, 2003)

Tince said:


> No


I agree.


----------



## Schilly (Dec 30, 2002)

I don't think it's a big deal...a Stupid mistake for sure, but not a big deal. He didn't break the law in any way, he only violated a League rule. If his story is legit then I think it's even less of a deal. If he's lying...Still I question what he was thinking, but honestly his story makes more sense than any reason to conciously bring it.


----------



## goglik (Mar 14, 2005)

What happend with Telfair? What did he do with a gun?


----------



## sa1177 (Feb 18, 2005)

goglik said:


> What happend with Telfair? What did he do with a gun?


Caught with a gun on the team plane..


----------



## RPCity (Aug 29, 2005)

Reign said:


> Hell yeah it is a big deal... The ticket Sales will go down the team will loose alot of faith in there abilities..
> 
> Telfair isn't an old player and to make him do this what a jerk... I think it will cost the team in more than 1 way.



Huh?????

Here's the whole story....as told by the Trail Blazers' press release:

"After questioning Sebastian and conducting a preliminary investigation, authorities accepted Sebastian’s explanation that he had inadvertently grabbed his girlfriend’s bag by mistake when he left for the team’s current road trip. The bag contained his girlfriend’s handgun that she purchased from a licensed gun retailer in Oregon for her personal protection. When Sebastian made the discovery while in flight, he placed the gun inside his own pillow and chose to leave it on the plane for the rest of the trip.

We have been told by the Massachusetts authorities that they conducted an extensive investigation and checked the key aspects of Sebastian’s story, closing the investigation late last night apparently satisfied there was no illegal activity."

I can certainly see how that could happen. ESPN News reported the story as Telfair using the typical "Oh, it wasn't mine" excuse. This full explanation sounds much more likely. 

If people hear the whole story, then no....it is not a big deal. If guys like Furness and Canzano blow it up and run with it, it could become a problem. 

And I have NO idea how you can say it will make the team lose confidence in their abilities or how Telfair is a "jerk" for doing this?? And how would him being an old player make it any better???


----------



## It's_GO_Time (Oct 13, 2005)

For the team, given the last 2-3 years . . . it's not good.

Personally I don't care . . . this shouldn't effect his play on the court.


----------



## sa1177 (Feb 18, 2005)

Kiss_My_Darius said:


> *For the team, given the last 2-3 years . . . it's not good.*
> 
> Personally I don't care . . . this shouldn't effect his play on the court.


I think you hit the nail on the head here.


----------



## RipCity9 (Jan 30, 2004)

Seriously, that's it? That's the awful news? Yawn. Back to olympic figure skating.


----------



## JT (Mar 1, 2004)

Basketball [NBA] players have security, what does son need with a gun?


----------



## SodaPopinski (Aug 10, 2004)

For any other team, this would be a non-story and would get about two seconds mention.

In Portland, we'll see columns for weeks on end and fans will be up in arms about an honest mistake from a kid that still hasn't figured it out yet. I wish I could say it wasn't a big deal, but I bet the Blazers PR department thinks otherwise.

But I really don't think the fans should care that much, and I hope they are bigger than this.

-Pop


----------



## SheedSoNasty (Dec 31, 2002)

I don't think it's a big deal either. Stupid mistake, but only on this team will we get the most negativity out of it possible.

It's really unfortunate that it happened to a Blazer because most everyone here knows how this can spread through the national wire and be magnified simply because of the name on the front of Telfair's jersey.

This is Canzano's big opportunity to prove that he can be an objective journalist. Let's see what happens.


----------



## sa1177 (Feb 18, 2005)

RipCity9 said:


> Seriously, that's it? That's the awful news? Yawn. Back to olympic figure skating.


Or Beavers Basketball it's just as bad. The Ducks are only slightly better though I admit.


----------



## ThatBlazerGuy (May 1, 2003)

Absolutley not. Not at all. 

If he used the gun, yes. But no. Having a firearm is no big deal. I knew numerous kids in HS, including myself, that had handguns. I have grown out of the whole gun thing now, but I think it is personal choice. If Telfair is old enough to play professional basketball, he is old enough to have a firearm. 

Mountain out of a mole hill.


----------



## RPCity (Aug 29, 2005)

Ugh....exactly what I was afraid of....

http://ian1080.blogspot.com/2006/02/back-from-vacation-today-and-i-find.html

Thanks Furness.

He seriously may have surpassed Canzano for the title of "worst member of the Portland media"


----------



## blue32 (Jan 13, 2006)

Well considering I do not hold my favorite team's players up on a pedastal where they have to be perfect in my eyes. No I absolutely do not think this is an issue. They are real human beings.

Telfair is 20 years old, shiv happens when you're that young, Hell I'm 25 and that kinda crap sometimes still does!


This world would be such a better place if people wouldnt be so g'damned sensitive and over react about the smallest thing. "make a mountain out of a molehill" shall we?


----------



## RipCity9 (Jan 30, 2004)

sa1177 said:


> Or Beavers Basketball it's just as bad. The Ducks are only slightly better though I admit.


At least the Beavs have an excuse with their top two point guards being injured. The Ducks were supposed to contend for the conference crown. Besides, the Beavs will still punk Oregon at Gill.


----------



## SolidGuy3 (Apr 23, 2005)

I have a big problem with what happenned. Even if he is telling the truth and grabbed the wrong bag, he is responsible because what if the loaded gun got into the wrong hands? The problem I have with it was it was "loaded", only Air Marshalls are suppose to have guns on planes, nobody else, I expect a suspension from the NBA if the Blazers wont do it.


----------



## SolidGuy3 (Apr 23, 2005)

ThatBlazerGuy said:


> Absolutley not. Not at all.
> 
> If he used the gun, yes. But no. Having a firearm is no big deal. I knew numerous kids in HS, including myself, that had handguns. I have grown out of the whole gun thing now, but I think it is personal choice. If Telfair is old enough to play professional basketball, he is old enough to have a firearm.
> 
> Mountain out of a mole hill.


Having guns in high school!? That's sad.


----------



## alext42083 (Nov 7, 2003)

No big deal to me. Won't stop me from attending games if I want to just because Telfair had a gun. No charges are being filed, anyway. Just got the wrong bag, he found the gun, got embarassed like any 20-yr-old would if they realized they did something wrong, hid it hoping it wouldn't be found til the end of the trip, got caught, got fined. That's it. Let's move on.


----------



## RipCity9 (Jan 30, 2004)

SolidGuy3 said:


> I have a big problem with what happenned. Even if he is telling the truth and grabbed the wrong bag, he is responsible because what if the loaded gun got into the wrong hands? The problem I have with it was it was "loaded", only Air Marshalls are suppose to have guns on planes, nobody else, I expect a suspension from the NBA if the Blazers wont do it.


It's not illegal to have a loaded gun - on a plane, yes, but as you pointed out he didn't know he had it on the plane till he was on the plane. Sheesh.


----------



## bballchik (Oct 22, 2005)

isn't it a sprite commercial that says "image is everything"......anyways i think that quote applies to this situation. the blazers have been trying very hard to shed the jailblazers image and i think this will set them back a great deal. 

whether i personally think it's a big deal or anyone else personally thinks it's a big deal is besides the point of this thread. the thread asks the question is this a big deal for the ORGANIZATION to that question i must answer yes. not saying it's right or wrong but simply yes because of the jailblazers image problem.


----------



## Stepping Razor (Apr 24, 2004)

This shouldn't be a big deal but it will probably turn into one after Canzano and friends get their hands on it...

Out of all the many Blazer transgressions we've been subjected to over the years, this one ranks way down there somewhere around Dale Davis getting snowed in his driveway or Ruben B-B getting hit in the nuts with a basketball.

But since there hasn't been much tabloidish news to report of late, I'm sure they'll portray this as the next coming of Gary Trent with a poolcue/Damon with tinfoil/Jerome Kersey with teenage Utahns. (Utahans? What the hell do you call someone from Utah?)

Honestly, this incident is just stupid. Stupid that Bassy did it. Stupid that it's news. Stupid that anyone cares. Really stupid if it adversely affects Bassy's long-term place in the team.

Stepping Razor


----------



## Stevenson (Aug 23, 2003)

Much ado about nothing.

The ONLY reason this is a big deal is because Canzano and Furness have nothing else to talk about in this 1 sport town.


----------



## Schilly (Dec 30, 2002)

RipCity9 said:


> It's not illegal to have a loaded gun - on a plane, yes, but as you pointed out he didn't know he had it on the plane till he was on the plane. Sheesh.


What is the rule about on a Private plane such as the one the Blazers travel on?


----------



## bballchik (Oct 22, 2005)

RipCity9 said:


> It's not illegal to have a loaded gun - on a plane, yes, but as you pointed out he didn't know he had it on the plane till he was on the plane. Sheesh.


i think we're all a little confused as the articles are a big vague but from the way i've read the articles he did know.

didn't he mistakenly grabbed his girlfriend's handbag which contained the gun? and then the gun was found wrapped in a pillow case (a la stoudamire let's try to hide something bad in something that's not going to hide it at all). i took that as he found it in the purse and was like oops! lemme hide this in my pillow case! 

also patterson's statement about how it was a mistake but sebastian should have reported it to the team's security to take care of the issue makes it sound all the more like he knew he had it and tried to hide it.............


----------



## sa1177 (Feb 18, 2005)

RipCity9 said:


> At least the Beavs have an excuse with their top two point guards being injured. The Ducks were supposed to contend for the conference crown. * Besides, the Beavs will still punk Oregon at Gill*.


I got tickets, you going? Care to make a wager?


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

RPCity said:


> Ugh....exactly what I was afraid of....
> 
> http://ian1080.blogspot.com/2006/02/back-from-vacation-today-and-i-find.html
> 
> ...


wouldn't Ian Furness actually have to be a member of the media that more than 15 people who listen to that crappy station, and the readers on this board, know about?

this was a dumb move, but let's not make this into a "clean house" or "we demand we trade telfair" movement. Sure, we'll get the typical letters to the editor from fans who actually don't have clues (I bet you 15 bucks "Ted Johnson from SE Portland" already has sent his in) will ***** and moan..delcaring that the team is no "better now" than it was before, and how he's no longer a fan..and that the team has to "stick it to telfair" to prove the "25 point pledge is real".

thats the worst part of this whole thing, not what Telfair did. The (incredibly predictable) over-reaction that some fans will have.


----------



## SolidGuy3 (Apr 23, 2005)

Schilly said:


> What is the rule about on a Private plane such as the one the Blazers travel on?


Well for me personally, I wouldn't want to be on a plane with a loaded gun unless it was an Air Marshall. It's okay for adults to have guns but they should keep it in a secret place where it can't get into the wrong hands. I don't know if anyone saw the news but yesterday a 13 year old Gresham girl got shot in the buttocks.


----------



## EastCoastBlazer (Jan 17, 2006)

"Is the Telfair gun incident a "big deal" for the Blazers organization or not?

No.


----------



## ProudBFan (Apr 29, 2003)

I think the mere presence of a loaded gun in the cabin of a passenger plane (not to mention it was our beloved Blazers riding in that cabin) is a pretty big deal.

I think the fact that he was carrying the thing around through two other cities (and connecting flights) before it being found is a pretty big deal.

I think the fact that he didn't alert team officials to it when he first discovered he took the wrong bag is a pretty big deal. 

I think the fact that he (obviously) tried to hide it is a pretty big deal. 

And I think that the whole thing is a pretty big PR deal when put in context of all the other legal/moral/PR problems the Blazers have faced in recent years.

So, yeah, I guess I think this thing is a pretty big deal.

Does it change the way I look at / feel about Sebastian? Yes, most definately. I thought he was smarter & more responsible than that. And I'm very disappointed to learn I was mistaken.

But does it change the way I look at / feel about the team or the franchise? Not. One. Bloody. Iota.

And as far as "The Pledge" goes... they fined the guy. What more do you want?

PBF


----------



## sa1177 (Feb 18, 2005)

Hap said:


> wouldn't Ian Furness actually have to be a member of the media that more than 15 people who listen to that crappy station, and the readers on this board, know about?
> 
> this was a dumb move, but let's not make this into a "clean house" or "we demand we trade telfair" movement. Sure, we'll get the typical letters to the editor from fans who actually don't have clues (I bet you 15 bucks "Ted Johnson from SE Portland" already has sent his in) will ***** and moan..delcaring that the team is no "better now" than it was before, and how he's no longer a fan..and that the team has to "stick it to telfair" to prove the "25 point pledge is real".
> 
> thats the worst part of this whole thing, not what Telfair did. The (incredibly predictable) over-reaction that some fans will have.


Furness overreaction yes of course but unfort. IMO he has a point if the team really wanted to project a new squeeky clean image they should have suspended him for 1 game or something. Not saying I would necessarily do that. 

I would suspend him 1 game for simply being a dumb ***. :biggrin:


----------



## RipCity9 (Jan 30, 2004)

SolidGuy3 said:


> Well for me personally, I wouldn't want to be on a plane with a loaded gun unless it was an Air Marshall. It's okay for adults to have guns but they should keep it in a secret place where it can't get into the wrong hands. I don't know if anyone saw the news but yesterday a 13 year old Gresham girl got shot in the buttocks.


No 13-yr olds live with Telfair and his girlfriend, nor were on the Blazers jet. That girl in Gresham was not shot by an accidental misfire.


----------



## SolidGuy3 (Apr 23, 2005)

Another thing I want to add is what the kids will think of Telfair. Many kids are fans of Telfair and when they hear he brought a loaded gun onto a plane, it will scare them. Guns are bad.


----------



## RipCity9 (Jan 30, 2004)

SolidGuy3 said:


> Another thing I want to add is what the kids will think of Telfair. Many kids are fans of Telfair and when they hear he brought a loaded gun onto a plane, it will scare them. Guns are bad.


Seriously? Are you in kindergarten?


----------



## ProudBFan (Apr 29, 2003)

sa1177 said:


> Furness overreaction yes of course but unfort. IMO he has a point if the team really wanted to project a new squeeky clean image they should have suspended him for 1 game or something. Not saying I would necessarily do that.
> 
> I would suspend him 1 game for simply being a dumb ***. :biggrin:


Feeling better today, sa1177? 

PBF


----------



## Schilly (Dec 30, 2002)

SolidGuy3 said:


> Well for me personally, I wouldn't want to be on a plane with a loaded gun unless it was an Air Marshall. It's okay for adults to have guns but they should keep it in a secret place where it can't get into the wrong hands. I don't know if anyone saw the news but yesterday a 13 year old Gresham girl got shot in the buttocks.


I don't disagree with what you are saying...My point was people are speaking the legalities of people carrying handguns on planes (yourself included). On commercial flights, Air Marshalls are the only ones allowed to carry handguns, there is no such regulation regarding private aircraft. Maybe because private aircraft is much less likely to be hijacked.


----------



## BBert (Dec 30, 2004)

Some thinking people will feel this is a big deal.

Some thinking people will feel it isn't. 

The majority of people in the community are sheep who will go where the story-hungry Oregonian writers lead them.

So, I think it is a big deal for the Blazers' organization.

But not for me.


----------



## Schilly (Dec 30, 2002)

sa1177 said:


> Furness overreaction yes of course but unfort. IMO he has a point if the team really wanted to project a new squeeky clean image they should have suspended him for 1 game or something. Not saying I would necessarily do that.
> 
> I would suspend him 1 game for simply being a dumb ***. :biggrin:


They probably have a pre-determined criteria for punishment.


----------



## SolidGuy3 (Apr 23, 2005)

RipCity9 said:


> Seriously? Are you in kindergarten?


Well for me I have never touched a gun in my life and probably wouldn't even know how to operate one and pull the trigger. The bottom line is that I don't have a problem with Telfair owning guns, it's just that he brought it on the plane, accident or not. I thought you needed a permit to have a gun?


----------



## ProudBFan (Apr 29, 2003)

I just want to know why the **** he didn't unload the damn thing before bringing it on the jet.

I mean, seriously, I can understand not wanting to toss the thing in the garbage somewhere seeing how it belonged to his girlfriend and all, but why not at least unload it?

Stupid.

PBF


----------



## RPCity (Aug 29, 2005)

SolidGuy3 said:


> Another thing I want to add is what the kids will think of Telfair. Many kids are fans of Telfair and when they hear he brought a loaded gun onto a plane, it will scare them. Guns are bad.


You've made it quite clear that you dislike Sebastian Telfair. I'm going to go out on a limb and say that may be affecting your heartfelt response.

I'm so glad to hear that you care about the kids though.....


----------



## ProudBFan (Apr 29, 2003)

Blazer Bert said:


> Some thinking people will feel this is a big deal.
> 
> Some thinking people will feel it isn't.
> 
> ...


Well said, Bert.

PBF


----------



## sa1177 (Feb 18, 2005)

ProudBFan said:


> Well said, Bert.
> 
> PBF


Agreed...mass media rules the world.


----------



## Kmurph (May 7, 2003)

Not a big deal, and those of you making a big deal about it are a bunch of hypocrites....

If only every mistake YOU made could be made into such an uprorar...


----------



## Utherhimo (Feb 20, 2005)

not a big deal at all

some who dont like telfair want it to be the mountain everest of stories but its far from that.


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

SolidGuy3 said:


> Well for me I have never touched a gun in my life and probably wouldn't even know how to operate one and pull the trigger. The bottom line is that I don't have a problem with Telfair owning guns, it's just that he brought it on the plane, accident or not. I thought you needed a permit to have a gun?



nope. this'll probably be discussed to death over the next month, as hyperbole blazer fans (and sports fans) keep repeating the same line over and over trolling the board.

you can own a gun, you don't need to register it. You can take it on a private plane, but need to make it known.



ProudBFan said:


> I just want to know why the **** he didn't unload the damn thing before bringing it on the jet.


well, maybe he figured since none of the other flights were a problem, this wouldn't be. Maybe he didn't realize he had it until this flight.

I know that there have been times when I forget that I packed something, or didn't know i packed something, and I don't find out till well after the fact.



> I mean, seriously, I can understand not wanting to toss the thing in the garbage somewhere seeing how it belonged to his girlfriend and all, but why not at least unload it?
> 
> Stupid.
> 
> PBF


as I said, maybe he didn't know it was even there (or loaded) till he found it after he loaded the plane in boston. thats entirely possible. he could've grabbed the bag thinking it was something else, and then over the trip not really checked his luggage (or had an obscene amount of luggage). Plus, didn't the team fly back to Portland after the Denver game? So technically, if it wasn't checked when they left Portland to go to Indiana, and he didn't know it was in there, how would he have known?

do you honestly know EVERYTHING you pack? Like TW, I've found things in my bags that I didn't put in there, and wouldn't think to myself "hey, I should check out my bags first before I go on the plane"...ESPECIALLY when you consider (apparently) they don't have to go through the same security screening we do. So if there's no one telling you "hey, you have a gun in your bag sir" and you don't KNOW you have a gun in your bag, why would you then know to unload it?


----------



## Blazer Freak (Jul 11, 2004)

Blazer Bert said:


> Some thinking people will feel this is a big deal.
> 
> Some thinking people will feel it isn't.
> 
> ...


I feel the same.


----------



## bballchik (Oct 22, 2005)

SolidGuy3 said:


> Another thing I want to add is what the kids will think of Telfair. Many kids are fans of Telfair and when they hear he brought a loaded gun onto a plane, it will scare them. Guns are bad.


on a more serious note your mention of kids brings something else to mind for me. whether these guys like it or not they are huge role models for children everywhere and should take that responsibility seriously. 

personally my nephews from miami WORSHIP shaq and wade and want to wear what they wear, talk like they talk, play like they play, everything. if anyone has kids or is around kids often they know what i'm talking about. monkey see monkey do. i'd hate to see kids from portland that worship telfair running around thinking guns are cool and searching for and playing "sebastian" with daddy's guns since this is basically public knowledge right now.

i'm watching channel 6 right now and the 5:00 news headlines is "you'll never guess what trailblazer sebastian telfair was caught with! watch at 5 to find out......." kids WILL see this.


----------



## sa1177 (Feb 18, 2005)

Hap said:


> nope. this'll probably be discussed to death over the next month, as hyperbole blazer fans (and sports fans) keep repeating the same line over and over trolling the board.
> 
> you can own a gun, you don't need to register it. You can take it on a private plane, but need to make it known.
> 
> ...


Or he could just be a complete and total imbecile. Sorry but that seems more likely to me.


----------



## southnc (Dec 15, 2005)

Sadly, this is a big deal.

Why does Telfair and/or his girlfriend carry a gun? Is Portland that dangerous? 

Secondly, how would you feel if a 20 yr old kid in a high-pressure job had brought a gun on board your plane, regardless of whether it was intentional or not?

I'm from the Bronx and never felt the need for one.

And, don't tell me guns are good protection. Unless you are well trained and the gun is loaded, within a foot of your hand, unlocked, and ready to shoot the instant you are threatened, the gun is either useless or will be used against you. Talk to any policeman, and they will confirm that. :curse: 

Maybe he should buy his girlfriend one of those bullet-proof bimmers instead? :biggrin:


----------



## bballchik (Oct 22, 2005)

Kmurph said:


> Not a big deal, and those of you making a big deal about it are a bunch of hypocrites....
> 
> *If only every mistake YOU made could be made into such an uprorar*...


hey i couldn't agree with you more, fortunately for us morons we're not in the public eye like he is. 

unfortunately for him he is in the public eye and has to be more careful in things that he does. that's just the way things go. 

if anyone else gets a "monica" would anyone care? nope but since he was the president it turned into a really long large expensive big a** deal. that's life in the public eye.


----------



## RipCity9 (Jan 30, 2004)

bballchik said:


> i'd hate to see kids from portland that worship telfair running around thinking guns are cool and searching for and playing "sebastian" with daddy's guns since this is basically public knowledge right now.


Please, please, PLEASE tell me you're kidding. Kids are going to "play Sebastian with daddy's gun?" You can't be serious?!


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

sa1177 said:


> Or he could just be a complete and total imbecile. Sorry but that seems more likely to me.


that is true too, but I think if he was an imbecile, he would've tried to come up with some lame story copping out. As in, it wasn't his gun, but his cousins back-pack (hey, it worked for Carmelo). Or that his ownership of the gun was proven by a basketball card..or that he thought that he could hide the gun by wrapping it with tin-foil. Or he could've said he didn't know you couldn't take it on a plane.

If you're going with the "dumb" routine, usually coming up with a plausible excuse isn't high on your list of response to this kind of situation. it's not hard for dumb people to be tricked into giving their "alibi" away, which is why they interrogate people. Because the dumber you are, the easier it is to crack your inconsistency.


----------



## bballchik (Oct 22, 2005)

Hap said:


> as I said, maybe he didn't know it was even there (or loaded) till he found it after he loaded the plane in boston. thats entirely possible. he could've grabbed the bag thinking it was something else, and then over the trip not really checked his luggage (or had an obscene amount of luggage). Plus, didn't the team fly back to Portland after the Denver game? So technically, if it wasn't checked when they left Portland to go to Indiana, and he didn't know it was in there, how would he have known?
> 
> do you honestly know EVERYTHING you pack? Like TW, I've found things in my bags that I didn't put in there, and wouldn't think to myself "hey, I should check out my bags first before I go on the plane"...ESPECIALLY when you consider (apparently) they don't have to go through the same security screening we do. So if there's no one telling you "hey, you have a gun in your bag sir" and you don't KNOW you have a gun in your bag, why would you then know to unload it?


but it definately sounds like he DID know. both from the reports that he accidentally grabbed his girflriend's handbag yet it was found hidden in a pillow case he must have found it in the bag tried to hide it in the pillowcase. also patterson's comments about how it was a mistake but he should have reported it to the team security so they could handle the matter make it sound like telfair knew he had it but tried to hide it because he knew it was bad.


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

southnc said:


> Sadly, this is a big deal.
> 
> Why does Telfair and/or his girlfriend carry a gun? Is Portland that dangerous?


actually, iirc, our crime rate is disporportionate for our city size.


> Secondly, how would you feel if a 20 yr old kid in a high-pressure job had brought a gun on board your plane, regardless of whether it was intentional or not?


depends, is this someone I know who's never done anything even remotely bad in his entire life? is it a private plane where security doesn't check for this sorta thing?



> I'm from the Bronx and never felt the need for one.


you're also not the girlfriend of a wealthy young man.

atleast, i'd assume you're not.

(I'm not saying that that justifies her reason for getting it, but it's a rationale for why she might think she needs one)


> And, don't tell me guns are good protection. Unless you are well trained and the gun is loaded, within a foot of your hand, unlocked, and ready to shoot the instant you are threatened, the gun is either useless or will be used against you. Talk to any policeman, and they will confirm that. :curse:
> 
> Maybe he should buy his girlfriend one of those bullet-proof bimmers instead? :biggrin:


I'd hope she'd never need the gun, but if I want to have one (not saying I do) why shouldn't she? we're making assumptions that she isn't trained. Since I'd bet enough of us would make the wrong assumption of where she originally bought the gun in the first place, that maybe she went through the proper cirlces to get the gun and training for gun ownership.


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

bballchik said:


> but it definately sounds like he DID know. both from the reports that he accidentally grabbed his girflriend's handbag yet it was found hidden in a pillow case he must have found it in the bag tried to hide it in the pillowcase.


he could've found it on the plane (which isn't illegal to have on the plane) and then thought "oh crap, I gotta hide this" because maybe he figures that it's illegal to have on the plane, and since it was already ON the plane, he figured that he'd be ok once they got to toronto because he'd deal with it then.

thats as possible as any other (realistic) scenario. The pillow could just be a pillow-case he had for pillows (some people, myself included, aren't too wild about sleeping in hotel rooms with the stuff in them).


> also patterson's comments about how it was a mistake but he should have reported it to the team security so they could handle the matter make it sound like telfair knew he had it but tried to hide it because he knew it was bad.


not necessarily, it could just mean that it would've been better for him to report it once he found it, while they were about to leave in boston. Not that he knew about it hours in advance and just tried to sneak it through, and was willingly trying to cheat the system.

I think Patterson is saying that Telfair should've done what we wish he had done, gotten the attention of someone and explained his situation (which would look bad no matter what he did)..but that like a lot of people, he probably got nervous and did what most of us would do in that situation, if we found a gun in our posesseion, and were already passsed security and on a private plane..keep it hush hush, so that when the time is right, you can take care of it in the next city. 

It's not like telfair was secretly trying to hi-jack the plane.


----------



## bballchik (Oct 22, 2005)

Hap said:


> that is true too, but I think if he was an imbecile, *he would've tried to come up with some lame story copping out. As in, it wasn't his gun, but his cousins back-pack * (hey, it worked for Carmelo). Or that his ownership of the gun was proven by a basketball card..or that he thought that he could hide the gun by wrapping it with tin-foil. Or he could've said he didn't know you couldn't take it on a plane.
> 
> If you're going with the "dumb" routine, usually coming up with a plausible excuse isn't high on your list of response to this kind of situation. it's not hard for dumb people to be tricked into giving their "alibi" away, which is why they interrogate people. Because the dumber you are, the easier it is to crack your inconsistency.


hmmm that sounds familiar...my cousin's backpack....oh yeah! that's because it's exactly the same as what telfair said only less metro sexual! it was my girlfriend's handbag....cousin's backpack.....


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

bballchik said:


> hmmm that sounds familiar...my cousin's backpack....oh yeah! that's because it's exactly the same as what telfair said only less metro sexual! it was my girlfriend's handbag....cousin's backpack.....


well, that'd actually be a good counter point if...ooooh, I don't know...it actually wasn't his girlfriends gun?

otherwise, thats a pretty weak counter argument you got started.


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

hm...now that I hear he left it on the plane, to me, that sounds like he expected the plane not being cleaned, and figured he could leave it on there all the time. 

kind of sounds like he figured he could just take care of the blunder on his own, which is obviously the dumbest part of the whole thing.

just alter my previous posts to base it on me knowing now that he left it on the plane, and it wasn't before the take-off (doesn't reallychange much of what i said, I just don't feel like editting it).


----------



## MARIS61 (Apr 28, 2003)

bballchik said:


> unfortunately for him he is in the public eye and has to be more careful in things that he does.


No, he doesn't.

He just needs to understand hapless (no that's not a reference to Hap) losers with no lives of their own who allow themselves to be guided by the media will make ridiculous assumptions and unfair judgements about his personal life without knowing anything about who he really is.

As long as he is mature enough to understand they are morons who should be spending that wasted time tending to their own personal shortcomings and inadequacies he can go ahead and lead a normal life without a care in the world.


----------



## bballchik (Oct 22, 2005)

Hap said:


> well, that'd actually be a good counter point if...ooooh, I don't know...it actually wasn't his girlfriends gun?
> 
> otherwise, thats a pretty weak counter argument you got started.


and you know it wasn't carmello's cuz ur psychic? and you know it's his girlfriend's cuz he told you so? i know it was reported it was registered to her in oregon but that's kinda funny since you can't even register gun in oregon........


----------



## bballchik (Oct 22, 2005)

MARIS61 said:


> No, he doesn't.
> 
> He just needs to understand hapless (no that's not a reference to Hap) losers with no lives of their own who allow themselves to be guided by the media will make ridiculous assumptions and unfair judgements about his personal life without knowing anything about who he really is.
> 
> As long as he is mature enough to understand they are morons who should be spending that wasted time tending to their own personal shortcomings and inadequacies he can go ahead and lead a normal life without a care in the world.


ok that works too. i meant he needs to be careful assuming he cares and doesn't want things like that to be public. however if he doesn't care and doesn't mind if it's public that's nice for him and i hope he is mature enough to understand about the rest of us morons. whatever.


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

bballchik said:


> and you know it wasn't carmello's cuz ur psychic? and you know it's his girlfriend's cuz he told you so?


well, she provided proof that she purchased the gun, which was in her name.


> i know it was reported it was registered to her in oregon but that's kinda funny since you can't even register gun in oregon........


you do realize you're just coming off as someone who's grasping at straws to try to make telfair look bad, right?

this nothing more than just a dumb moment that isn't worth the fuss we're making out of it.


----------



## Backboard Cam (Apr 29, 2003)

bballchik said:


> ...fortunately for us morons we're not in the public eye like he is.


I second that


----------



## ThatBlazerGuy (May 1, 2003)

I just dont understand how this is a big deal. Lets face it people, chances are a majority of the Blazers have guns. And chances are a majority of the NBA has guns. 

How many NBA players have ever shot anyone? Jayson Williams. Thats all I can think of from the past 15 years and he was totally drunk when he did it, not to mention he wasnt even in the NBA anymore. 

If a person is mature enough to play professional basketball, they are mature enough to have a gun. Im not saying it is rational to bring a loaded gun on a plane, but what is the worst that could have happened? Was Bassy gonna go on a shooting spree in the plane or something? 

Their is a 32 page thread and a 5 page thread about Sebastion having a handgun, while our vice president actually shot someone and the OT forum has a mere 2 page discussion. lol.


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

ThatBlazerGuy said:


> Their is a 32 page thread and a 5 page thread about Sebastion having a handgun, while our vice president actually shot someone and the OT forum has a mere 2 page discussion. lol.


easy. little kids aren't going to steal their daddys gun and go "VP on" someones ***..

plus, Cheny only represents the country. Telfair represents the city of Portland!

duh.


----------



## ThatBlazerGuy (May 1, 2003)

> easy. little kids aren't going to steal their daddys gun and go "VP on" someones ***..


I dont really understand what you are trying to say? Are you saying little kids are going to mimic what Telfair does and begin to carry their girlfriends loaded gun onto airplanes, or just making fun of good ol' Dick?


----------



## It's_GO_Time (Oct 13, 2005)

MARIS61 said:


> No, he doesn't.
> 
> He just needs to understand hapless (no that's not a reference to Hap) losers with no lives of their own who allow themselves to be guided by the media will make ridiculous assumptions and unfair judgements about his personal life without knowing anything about who he really is.
> 
> As long as he is mature enough to understand they are morons who should be spending that wasted time tending to their own personal shortcomings and inadequacies he can go ahead and lead a normal life without a care in the world.



Maris you know it isn't that simple. What about endorsements, basketball contracts with teams that value caharcter? (I wonder if Addias will be quick to renew a contract with him.)

I'm not saying it's fair, but public figures have to recognize the power of the press and the good ones know how to play the press.


----------



## It's_GO_Time (Oct 13, 2005)

Hap said:


> you do realize you're just coming off as someone who's grasping at straws to try to make telfair look bad, right?



And you understand we all understand your love affair for telfair


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

ThatBlazerGuy said:


> I dont really understand what you are trying to say? Are you saying little kids are going to mimic what Telfair does and begin to carry their girlfriends loaded gun onto airplanes, or just making fun of good ol' Dick?


I'm making fun of the notion that kids are so stupid that they can't tell the difference between whats good and bad and therefore copy it*...and I wanted to make fun of Cheney. 


*it's actually a parents responsibility to instill in their children the difference between whats something to "mimic" and what isn't. And it's not the fault of athlete/movie star if they do something thats a little dumb, if stupid kids do the same.


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

Kiss_My_Darius said:


> And you understand we all understand your love affair for telfair


ha, that was almost funny.

please grow up.


----------



## ThatBlazerGuy (May 1, 2003)

Ok, agreed on all points!


----------



## MARIS61 (Apr 28, 2003)

bballchik said:


> personally my nephews from miami WORSHIP shaq and wade and want to wear what they wear, talk like they talk, play like they play, everything. if anyone has kids or is around kids often they know what i'm talking about. monkey see monkey do. i'd hate to see kids from portland that worship telfair running around thinking guns are cool and searching for and playing "sebastian" with daddy's guns since this is basically public knowledge right now.


So now it's Telfair's fault that your siblings are such lame parents that their kids have to look to complete strangers for role models?

Pathetic and very sad for your nephews.  

And sad that their aunt calls them monkeys behind their backs.

If I knew their names I'd report them to Child Services so they could be placed in a responsible home where they could grow up to be normal productive human beings.


----------



## It's_GO_Time (Oct 13, 2005)

Hap said:


> ha, that was almost funny.
> 
> please grow up.


Or else what, you will merge the threads or delete them.


----------



## Target (Mar 17, 2004)

Personally it's no big whoop!!

But I won't be surprised if every liberal gun control advocate employed by the media in the nation will jump on it as an example of why we need more legislation restricting the rights of law abiding citizens such as Sebastian Telfair to possess firearms. I do support mandated hand gun registration. I'd even go as far to suggest that a ballistic samples of every handgun should be on file.


----------



## bballchik (Oct 22, 2005)

Hap said:


> well, she provided proof that she purchased the gun, which was in her name..


could you provide me a link of where you're getting that information? 




Hap said:


> you do realize you're just coming off as someone who's grasping at straws to try to make telfair look bad, right?
> 
> this nothing more than just a dumb moment that isn't worth the fuss we're making out of it.


do you realize you're always trying to make me look bad? no matter what i post you try your hardest to discredit it. luckily i don't really give a **** 

if it's nothing to make a fuss out of go away and stop posting on this thread you supposedly don't care about.


----------



## It's_GO_Time (Oct 13, 2005)

bballchik said:


> if it's nothing to make a fuss out of go away and stop posting on this thread you supposedly don't care about.


Touche


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

Kiss_My_Darius said:


> Or else what, you will merge the threads or delete them.


whats wrong with merging? and the post you did that got deleted actually normally gets someone a 3 day vacation, but you didn't get one. 

maybe if I was actually saying things about telfair that others weren't (like someone saying they don't care ) I could get you making such a statement.

I guess this means you love telfair, eh?


----------



## bballchik (Oct 22, 2005)

Hap said:


> you do realize you're just coming off as someone who's grasping at straws to try to make telfair look bad, right?





Kiss_My_Darius said:


> And you understand we all understand your love affair for telfair



:rofl:


----------



## ThatBlazerGuy (May 1, 2003)

> if it's nothing to make a fuss out of go away and stop posting on this thread you supposedly don't care about


Great idea! Im done with this thread!


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

bballchik said:


> could you provide me a link of where you're getting that information?


doesn't necessarily say that she bought it, but that it's in her name.

espn.com 



> do you realize you're always trying to make me look bad? no matter what i post you try your hardest to discredit it. luckily i don't really give a ****


actually, I don't "always" try to make you look bad (you do a good job of that yourself). You're just posting the same things over and over, and need to move on.



> if it's nothing to make a fuss out of go away and stop posting on this thread you supposedly don't care about.


do not confuse me saying that this isn't as big of a deal as fans tend to make it out ot be, with not caring about the issue. Do not confuse talking about things in a logical manner with "not caring" about the issue.


----------



## It's_GO_Time (Oct 13, 2005)

Hap said:


> whats wrong with merging? and the post you did that got deleted actually normally gets someone a 3 day vacation, but you didn't get one.
> 
> maybe if I was actually saying things about telfair that others weren't (like someone saying they don't care ) I could get you making such a statement.
> 
> I guess this means you love telfair, eh?



I should have never responded to one of your post, my bad, I just couldn't help myself. I don't want to get into long debates with you because really what is the point. I know I see you as a typing contradication and can't imagine how you view me, but know it isn't good.

But you know the way you see me about Cheeks (and take a shot at me about it any chance you get), that is how I view your posts about Telfair. So when you point out how bballchick is making herself sound, I couldn't help but jump in. 

OK that is why I responded. you can have the last rip on me and I'll leave it at that (make sure you drop a Cheeks reference eventhough irrelevent just to piss me off more).

Oh and with the suspension. . . you deserved that response, I deserve the suspension. I'm suprised you didn't have me suspended. . . just when I think I have you all figured out, you suprised me with that. :kiss: 


Peace Hap


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

ProudBFan said:


> I think the mere presence of a loaded gun in the cabin of a passenger plane (not to mention it was our beloved Blazers riding in that cabin) is a pretty big deal.
> 
> I think the fact that he was carrying the thing around through two other cities (and connecting flights) before it being found is a pretty big deal.
> 
> ...


Good post.


----------



## trifecta (Oct 10, 2002)

I'm amazed that so many people here don't think it's a big deal.

First of all I can't believe that so many people are buying his story. When was the last time anyone here has accidently grabbed their SO's bag on the way to the airport?

Second, he didn't tell anyone when he found the gun.

I don't think there ought to be any real significant ramifications but the fact is is that this is horrible for the Blazer's image and it's horrible for ST's image. Players need to be smarter than this.

It's not going to JUST be Portland media having a field day with this. The national media are run with it too and noone outside of Portland even cares about the Blazers these days.

Do I KNOW he's lying? No. I don't know anything about him but that situation is so unlikely to actually occur that for me, he's guilty of carrying a loaded gun onto a plane and that clearly detracts from his image and due to the stupidity of the situation from any angle I can see, makes me question whether this guy will ever have the brains to run point for a good NBA team.


----------



## MARIS61 (Apr 28, 2003)

This just shows how incredibly stupid and mis-directed most Blazers fans are.

Telfair unknowingly takes a legal gun on a trip because he didn't thoroughly empty a travel bag before packing, something we have all done at one time or another and it racks up 600 posts (so far) with no sign of letting up.

The Vice President of the US drunkenly shoots and maybe eventually kills a guy while hunting illegally and it gets 31 posts.

I feel sorry for anyone ever accused of being a Jailblazer now.

Get your priorities straight, people.


----------



## It's_GO_Time (Oct 13, 2005)

MARIS61 said:


> Telfair unknowingly takes a legal gun on a trip because he didn't thoroughly empty a travel bag before packing, something we have all done at one time or another and it racks up 600 posts (so far) with no sign of letting up.
> 
> The Vice President of the US drunkenly shoots and maybe eventually kills a guy while hunting illegally and it gets 31 posts.



After all this time, I still have a hard time reading you, but I'm guessing your being sarcastic. :biggrin:


----------



## SolidGuy3 (Apr 23, 2005)

MARIS61 said:


> This just shows how incredibly stupid and mis-directed most Blazers fans are.
> 
> Telfair unknowingly takes a legal gun on a trip because he didn't thoroughly empty a travel bag before packing, something we have all done at one time or another and it racks up 600 posts (so far) with no sign of letting up.
> 
> ...


Both of them were wrong for what they did but atleast Chney was using the gun for hunting. Telfair has no need for the gun. If he did carry a gun with him I would be worried because other than police, the only other people I associate with guns are gangsters.


----------



## It's_GO_Time (Oct 13, 2005)

SolidGuy3 said:


> Both of them were wrong for what they did but atleast Chney was using the gun for hunting. Telfair has no need for the gun. If he did carry a gun with him I would be worried because other than police, the only other people I associate with guns are gangsters.


Let me broaden your horizon:

private investigators

FBI agents

security guards

hunters

sexy women


----------



## wastro (Dec 19, 2004)

I haven't gone through this thread and every post, but here are my two cents.

Telfair is very young, and he made a very dumb mistake. Whether he told the truth or not, the fact remains: he made a dumb mistake.

But taking his time with Portland so far into account, it's not indictative of a long-standing problem.

So is it a big deal? Not to me. It will be to the media pundits who will break out those old JailBlazer references, but I'm not going to lose sleep over it.

Stuff like this does make it almost embarrassing to be a fan sometimes, though.


----------



## Fork (Jan 2, 2003)

SolidGuy3 said:


> If he did carry a gun with him I would be worried because other than police, the only other people I associate with guns are gangsters.


That's because you're not that smart.

Plenty of law abiding citizens, particularly millionaires who are more famous than 99.99% of the citizens of Portland, carry guns. 

He ****ed up. Let's move on and stop villifying the kid.


----------



## SolidGuy3 (Apr 23, 2005)

Kiss_My_Darius said:


> Let me broaden your horizon:
> 
> private investigators
> 
> ...


When I said police, I meant law enforcement also. I would also agree with you and trust sexy women, sexy women can do anything, I don't care LOL.


----------



## SolidGuy3 (Apr 23, 2005)

Fork said:


> That's because you're not that smart.
> 
> Plenty of law abiding citizens, particularly millionaires who are more famous than 99.99% of the citizens of Portland, carry guns.
> 
> He ****ed up. Let's move on and stop villifying the kid.


I don't believe you, why would they need guns?


----------



## It's_GO_Time (Oct 13, 2005)

SolidGuy3 said:


> I don't believe you, why would they need guns?



ever fire one, it is a serious rush.


----------



## Fork (Jan 2, 2003)

SolidGuy3 said:


> I don't believe you, why would they need guns?


Then you're obviously a troll.


----------



## SolidGuy3 (Apr 23, 2005)

Kiss_My_Darius said:


> ever fire one, it is a serious rush.


Yeah but I don't think they carry guns with them while they stroll the town. Maybe at their own residence, that's fine and up to them. I don't have a real problem with Telfair having a gun, just the fact that it was loaded and brought it to the airplane, accident or not, bottom line is if I broguht a loaded gun to school, I would get expelled.


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

SolidGuy3 said:


> Yeah but I don't think they carry guns with them while they stroll the town. Maybe at their own residence, that's fine and up to them. I don't have a real problem with Telfair having a gun, just the fact that it was loaded and brought it to the airplane, accident or not, bottom line is if I broguht a loaded gun to school, I would get expelled.


a school isn't the same as a private plane, but you're acting like he's not going to be punished for what he did. He is, it might not be the same as what would happen if you brought a gun to school (accident or not), but he'll get some kind of punishment (a fine).


----------



## SolidGuy3 (Apr 23, 2005)

Hap said:


> a school isn't the same as a private plane, but you're acting like he's not going to be punished for what he did. He is, it might not be expellsion, but it'll probably be a decent fine.


I would like to see what Stern thinks about this situation. Stern has tried to clean up the NBA image recently by making a dress code to lessen the gangster lifestyle of NBA players. One other thing I would like to note that the gun being "loaded" was a big factor for me.


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

SolidGuy3 said:


> I would like to see what Stern thinks about this situation. Stern has tried to clean up the NBA image recently by making a dress code to lessen the gangster lifestyle of NBA players. One other thing I would like to note that the gun being "loaded" was a big factor for me.


care to respond to my previous post?

anyways, I bet the NBA does look into it, and he'll probably get a fine or a suspension (and deservedly so).

The loaded bit, isn't so much a problem for me. Whats the point of having a gun, if it's not loaded? And if he didn't even know he was carrying the gun, I'm not sure if it being loaded or unloaded really has any role in the matter.


----------



## MARIS61 (Apr 28, 2003)

Kiss_My_Darius said:


> Let me broaden your horizon:
> 
> private investigators
> 
> ...


You left out people who think, or know from experience, that it is highly unlikely the police will be there to protect them if and when they need it.

Few criminals attempt to shoot people when police are right there on the scene.

Also, anyone who knows a few policemen personally, knows many are not necessarily highly trained or even interested in the use of weapons. From the 2 personal experiences I have had when threatened with homicidal violence, I'd call a hunting buddy for help before I'd call the police.


----------



## MARIS61 (Apr 28, 2003)

Kiss_My_Darius said:


> After all this time, I still have a hard time reading you, but I'm guessing your being sarcastic. :biggrin:


Guess again.

While many of my posts are dripping with sarcasm because I'm well, a sarcastic guy by nature, I've learned to try and include a smiley to punctuate it for everyone here.

I get less posts erased that way. :biggrin: 

When I'm not sarcastic, I'm usually just rudely blunt.

I agree it's sometimes hard to distinguish between the 2 if you don't know me.

I'm curious which part you thought might be sarcastic.


----------



## MARIS61 (Apr 28, 2003)

SolidGuy3 said:


> I don't believe you, why would they need guns?


The really funny thing is to hear this from a Detroit Pistons fan. :biggrin:


----------



## Hype #9 (Feb 14, 2004)

bballchik said:


> isn't it a sprite commercial that says "image is everything"......anyways i think that quote applies to this situation. the blazers have been trying very hard to shed the jailblazers image and i think this will set them back a great deal.


Actually it's "Image Is Nothing".


----------



## Hype #9 (Feb 14, 2004)

SolidGuy3 said:


> Another thing I want to add is what the kids will think of Telfair. Many kids are fans of Telfair and when they hear he brought a loaded gun onto a plane, it will scare them. Guns are bad.


Ignorant post.


----------



## Hype #9 (Feb 14, 2004)

bballchik said:


> could you provide me a link of where you're getting that information?


Patterson said on the radio that Telfair's girlfriend provided all the necessary paperwork to the authorities.


----------



## Hype #9 (Feb 14, 2004)

SolidGuy3 said:


> Both of them were wrong for what they did but atleast Chney was using the gun for hunting. Telfair has no need for the gun. If he did carry a gun with him I would be worried because other than police, the only other people I associate with guns are gangsters.


Stop trolling.


----------



## sa1177 (Feb 18, 2005)

Thanks to whoever added the poll that I forgot to add in my initial post. :clap:


----------



## gambitnut (Jan 4, 2003)

sa1177 said:


> Thanks to whoever added the poll that I forgot to add in my initial post. :clap:


You're welcome.


----------



## Blazer Ringbearer (Jan 28, 2003)

SolidGuy3 said:


> Both of them were wrong for what they did but atleast Chney was using the gun for hunting. Telfair has no need for the gun.


Telfair didn't use the gun.



> If he did carry a gun with him I would be worried because other than police, the only other people I associate with guns are gangsters.


So you think Telfair's girlfriend is a ganster? Maybe I'm being paranoid, but I'm definitely picking up some serious racist undertones here (or maybe overtones). 

Young black male + gun = gang member?


----------



## NBAGOD (Aug 26, 2004)

Normally it wouldn't be a big deal if it was an isolated incident....but with the franchise's reputation and history, every mis-step, no matter how small, is a big set back for the image.

In addition, I think this incident is so utterly stupid of Telfair....I mean, "I accidently picked up the wrong bag and brought a loaded gun on a road trip".....one has to wonder when this guy is supposedly a future cornerstone. To me this is Qyntel Woods trading card, Damon Stoudamire tin foil stupid.


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

Blazer Ringbearer said:


> Young black male + gun = gang member?


and conversely...

old white male + gun = vice president


ooooh...i mean..

young white male + gun = legal patriotic NRA member


oops..damnit, how do these analogies work again?


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

NBAGOD said:


> In addition, I think this incident is so utterly stupid of Telfair....I mean, "I accidently picked up the wrong bag and brought a loaded gun on a road trip".....one has to wonder when this guy is supposedly a future cornerstone. To me this is Qyntel Woods trading card, Damon Stoudamire tin foil stupid.


cept that those guys did something *knowingly* illegal, and also had track records of doing stupid/illegal things.

Look at Wankers example (again). Sometimes you grab bags quickly, not realizing whats in it. And considering the bag apparently had womanly things in it (and iirc, she said thats where she kept the gun) I think it kind of sounds like he just grabbed the wrong bag, and considering his age, and embarassment factor, compounded it by doing what a lot of probably would do in the situation. Pray and hope that no one notices it, and just go about your business.

Now, lets say he grabbed a bag with a pocket knife in it, would we be calling him a "thug" or implying stereotypical things about him? I doubt it. I know a knife isn't as bad as a gun, but what did the terrorists have on the planes? It wasn't a gun. 

So a knife is actually worse to bring on plane, since a gun won't implode a plane, or cause any of the hollywood type of explostions/implosions that most of us think would happen. A knife however, can slit the throats of a lot of people. Far more than the # of people 1 gun can kill.


----------



## Trader Ed (Jun 17, 2002)

Great... national publicity now 


sorry if it has been posted.. I have not had the time to read the whole thread


----------



## BlayZa (Dec 31, 2002)

try international
i heard it on my local sportsradio show this morning in the shower 

and im in new zealand


----------



## sa1177 (Feb 18, 2005)

MARIS61 said:


> This just shows how incredibly stupid and mis-directed most Blazers fans are.
> 
> Telfair unknowingly takes a legal gun on a trip because he didn't thoroughly empty a travel bag before packing, something we have all done at one time or another and it racks up 600 posts (so far) with no sign of letting up.
> 
> ...


Good point and I agree with you but this is a board about basketball not politics. I am sure if you went to a popular politics message board and searched for a thread on Telfair you wouldn't find many posts about it, if any.


----------



## SolidGuy3 (Apr 23, 2005)

Man, the national media is having a field day about the Telfair gun incident. This one website even refers to Telfair as a terrorist, I was like WTF!? Even though I think this is a "big deal", some websites just go to far.

Telfair's a Terrorist - http://www.manuteswebb.com/2006/02/telfairs_a_terrorist.htm


----------



## Gunner (Sep 16, 2005)

Hap said:


> cept that those guys did something *knowingly* illegal, and also had track records of doing stupid/illegal things.
> 
> Look at Wankers example (again). Sometimes you grab bags quickly, not realizing whats in it. And considering the bag apparently had womanly things in it (and iirc, she said thats where she kept the gun) I think it kind of sounds like he just grabbed the wrong bag, and considering his age, and embarassment factor, compounded it by doing what a lot of probably would do in the situation. Pray and hope that no one notices it, and just go about your business.
> 
> ...


Exactly! Every major airport in the country has a room filled with banned items confiscated from people that just didn't think when leaving the house. Knives,knitting needles and yes even the infamous box cutter,among other things. The deciding factor in being arrested for having one of these nefarious objects is evidence of intent of using the object to commit a crime (such as hijack) with said object. Its conjecture,but I'd assume it was determined by port and local authorities that Telfair had no intention of doing so and so no charges were filed. 

Its absolutely puerile to back up your conjecture by asserting "well uh because...guns are BAD. Guns kill.". A gun is an inert,inanimate object. Quite like a knife,baseball bat,pitch fork,hammer and hey even a box cutter. We all know what can happen when even these innocuous objects are placed in the hands of an evil person bent on harm. See quote below and insert whichever noun you'd like in place of "sword". 
Get it? :biggrin: 

"Quemadmodum gladius neminem occidit, occidentis telum
est" ("A sword is never a killer, it's a tool in the killer's hands")
Lucius Annaeus Seneca "the younger" ca. (4 BC - 65 AD)


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

SolidGuy3 said:


> Man, the national media is having a field day about the Telfair gun incident. This one website even refers to Telfair as a terrorist, I was like WTF!? Even though I think this is a "big deal", some websites just go to far.
> 
> Telfair's a Terrorist - http://www.manuteswebb.com/2006/02/telfairs_a_terrorist.htm


the minute that guy is a member of the media I'll kiss talkhard square on the lips. That guy is just some goober who posts on his own blog. I have my own blog, I guess I'm a "media".


----------



## chromekilla (Aug 21, 2005)

If Telfair is 21 and has a ccw(conceled weapons permit) then i don't see a problem with him having guns.On the plane is a different story i don't think that anyone should have guns on a plane out side of airmarshalls,or people going to a shooting competition.
As for his story of oh i grabbed the wrong bag or whatever i think thats bull**** u have to know where ur guns are located and to accidently bring one of a plane he should know better.
If he carrys one with him if he has the correct permits and follows the regulations and carrys it for self defense or something like that i have no problem with that.Just because someone has guns doesn't mean they are thugs or anything like that.If he doesnt have the correct permits and didnt follow the regulations then yeh he should be fined suspended.If he's younger than 21 then he could be in some trouble with the law.


----------

